# DIY Niles LCR Clone



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.nilesaudio.com/product.p...egoryID=StageFront&catcdID=13&prdcdID=FG01136

Hey guys. I have been mildly obsessed lately about making a set of LCRs. I have been pouring over different DIY projects and websites, but I can't find any projects that look like the Niles Audio speakers that I really like. :huh: Have you ever seen a DIY with that configuration? I might have to adapt existing projects or just go it alone.:scratchhead: 

I think a sealed box with two Dayton RS225 woofers and one RS52 mid-dome are a good start. I haven't picked a tweeter.

I'm just getting started here, but I'd appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't say I've sen a DIY with that configuration. If you do have to "go it alone", you'll be entering the dark world of crossover design.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

indeed, that is the path I am most afraid of and the reason i would rather find a DIY already worked out. However, I am willing to try, learn and experiment as long as the cost of buying a bunch of components doesn't get to be too excessive. I guess i'll play around with speaker workshop for a while and see what I can figure out.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I hear those are good speakers but I still don't understand why they laid the drivers out the way they did. I can see it being do-able but I don't see any advantage to it.

If you are interested in doing this project I'd spend some quality time with Speakerworkshop, Passive Crossover Designer and Edge.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll definately be rocking the design software programs for a while. That'll keep me busy and challenged enough to make sure I want to follow through with it.



DS-21 said:


> Also, definitely go with a cone mid. You don't want to have your woofers in that kind of setup playing very high.


What frequency range do you refer to as "high" in this case?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Any headway on this project? I'm a tad interested....actually, very interested....


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Look at the ZDT3.5 design from zaph-the woofer uses the rs180 at 7" instead of 8, but the box can be reconfigured for volume match. The xover is first rate on the design so it's a good place to start adjusting for BSC of course.


----------

